# A quilt doesn't have to be perfect!



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I received a beautiful, colorful quilt from a relative who lives out of state. It is new. I don't know if she made it (she never told me that she quilts) or if she bought it. It is not perfect, but I really love it. It is good and warm. I think it is called a "string quilt." It's patchwork and all the pieces are long, skinny rectangles. It is so much fun looking at all the different fabrics: there are many florals, some dots, some checks, some stripes (some stripes going up and down; some going crosswise) and one piece of flannel. I just wanted everyone to know that quilts are deeply appreciated, even if they aren't perfect!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

thank you for posting that ......seems I never get to SEE the person open a quilt gift I give ! I always wonder if they are being used, and appreciated !!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When I teach beginner's quilting, I always show them an antique quilt that I have and ask how they like it. Then, I point out where the points don't match. "So, would you turn this quilt down if someone gave it to you?" Nobody ever has. It's just to show them that a quilt doesn't have to be engineer perfect to be lovely or cherished. And, of course, you can always applique something over the imperfections!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

i would never turn down a quilt any of you made for me HINT HINT


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Whew, that's a relief, my quilts are never perfect, not even close!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

The day the post office delivered the quilt, I snuggled under it and slept the best and most restful sleep I've had for days! I'm telling you -- it's a magic quilt!


----------



## KAK (Jun 19, 2003)

My first quilting class was in 1976 (geeze I really don't feel that old). In "those days" perfection was the key to quilting. And unfortunately that mind set stuck with me for about 20 years, hindering quilt fun and production because I tried constantly to make something that you'd find in a juried show. Then I took a class from, believe it or not, a psychologist who also owned a quilt store. And she changed my life when she said that our work didn't have to be perfect, just pleasing to us. What a relief! Now that sounds pretty obvious but I sometimes find quilting a very competitive and critical hobby...if you let others' standards rule your work. Also, with the advent of art quilting, which seems not to follow traditional rules, it feels good to produce something that I like, and with which I can get away with unconventional construction by calling it an "art quilt"


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

There are no patchwork police.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

susieM said:


> There are no patchwork police.



LOL Thank goodness for small favors!


----------



## Chloe2010 (Dec 1, 2007)

That's good to know. I am still cutting out my squares to make my first quilt, and I am sure it wont be perfect.

It is fun starting it though. 

Emma


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Good thing, too. One of the sayings I live by is this: do you want it perfect, or do you want it DONE? I get a LOT more done by giving up the idea that things (quilts, meals, painting a room, whatever) don't have to be perfect, they just have to be good and done with loving intentions.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I second all of the above and most of all as long as it is done with good and loving intentions, that is all that should matter. I will say that it is easier said than done. I love everything that is made for me but, I sure have a hard time not trying to make things perfect for someone else. I never feel as though what I have made is good enough. I do know though that what I have made is just overflowing with love.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Isn't it funny how we tend to have such double standards?

I wouldn't even NOTICE imperfections in something given to me, let alone mind them. But making something for someone else, I would worry the WHOLE time, and for months afterwards about anything tha twasn't QUITE.

Thanks for posting this a sa reminder to us 

hoggie


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I have always heard that "a perfect quilt is an abomination unto God." 

And thats my story and I'm sticking to it!!!

Alice in Virginia


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

> There are no patchwork police


You havn't met my grandma!! LOL

Joking aside, I'm not perfect by any means, and nobody has ever noticed except my grandma. She has been known to take my quilts, take them apart and redo them so they are up to her standards. Took me a long time to get over that and just be able to laugh and say "ok grandma, do what you want" Oh yeah and keep them away from her until they are completly done so she can't take them away.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I read a quilting book from the library once. It was about women who quilt as a group together. One person asked if one of the members does a bad job, should the others point it out to her? They agreed that they should not, because it might hurt her feelings. They said if they could manage to "fix" the part she had done without her finding out, that would be okay. They also said when anyone discovers a little mistake, they ask themselves "Would a man on a gallopping horse notice that?" LOL!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I've never made a perfect quilt and never will. I go to lots of quilt shows each year and I ahh and ooh over those wonderful prize winners. I'm not in that catagory nor will I ever be. But, that said I love to quilt! Just love it! And I love to give them away. Yes, all that work and time spent to give away this project of love. I guess that's the point. 
I have a 1840's or so quilt that an Aunt of mine was going to throw away. She had no use for it and thought that no one would want it. It's wool hand sewn in 4in octagons with a wool star fish shape in bright wool colors hand sewn in a blanket stitch on each. It's just beautiful in my eyes. My Grandmothers, Mothers' Sister made it. It's a treasure. And I'm so very happy that it's still in the family. 
I hope that someday, down the road, that someone in the family gets one of my quilts and says that was made by my great A. She made it for someone in the family out of love with her own two hands.... 
Quilts are made with love. That's enough perfection for me.


----------

